# Tiguan led taillights



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi
I got The new led taillights that have Been launched in China and Germany but I received The lights yesterday and I found that The connectors doesn't match...anyone have a suggestion of what can be done? Or id there is an adapter?


Thanks...


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

jarkro said:


> Hi
> I got The new led taillights that have Been launched in China and Germany but I received The lights yesterday and I found that The connectors doesn't match...anyone have a suggestion of what can be done? Or id there is an adapter?
> 
> 
> Thanks...


What model year is your Tiguan? Are the lights you purchased OEM or aftermarket? If OEM, what model year and country were the LED lights sourced from? 

The Tiguans made in the Chinese market differ from those made in Germany, and the wire harnesses and coding will most likely vary between different markets as well.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

jarkro said:


> Hi
> I got The new led taillights that have Been launched in China and Germany but I received The lights yesterday and I found that The connectors doesn't match...anyone have a suggestion of what can be done? Or id there is an adapter?
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Where did you buy these from? And how much?


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

Mi Tiguan is 2012 from North America, although it is supposed to come from Germany. The lights I bought are the original VW part from the recently renewed Tiguan China, the page where I got them is aliexpress.com and it is actually an original Vw Product it has the logo and everything... I have some pictures but I cannot attach them... The difference is really minimum, there is a rial in the tailght that doesn't match The car connector but the pins are the same...

Any suggestion?? Thanks in advance...


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

I suggest posting up a close up of the connector on the LED lamp and on the Tig and maybe we can find you an adapter.


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

I have The pictures but I dont know how to upload them... How can I?


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

you can use:

picasa.google.com

or 

photobucket.com


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r428/jarkro/Mobile Uploads/image_zps4602e5e2.jpg

The first are The taillihts, The second my actual taillights, The third the led taillights and The last The Tiguan connector

<a href="http://s354.photobucket.com/user/jarkro/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4602e5e2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r428/jarkro/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4602e5e2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps4602e5e2.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have just replaced my 2013 Tiguan tail lights with the LED tail lights. The work was done by the VW dealer here, and they do need a new connector. 

Bram


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

bukusuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just replaced my 2013 Tiguan tail lights with the LED tail lights. The work was done by the VW dealer here, and they do need a new connector.
> 
> Bram


Does the Yellow blinker work? Or does the Brake light act as a turn signal?


----------



## rohan737 (Oct 1, 2013)

bukusuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just replaced my 2013 Tiguan tail lights with the LED tail lights. The work was done by the VW dealer here, and they do need a new connector.
> 
> Bram



Have you noticed if your new LED tail lights flicker with just the ignition on, seems to be a common problem if you replace the OEM bulbs with LED bulbs,


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

rohan737 said:


> Have you noticed if your new LED tail lights flicker with just the ignition on, seems to be a common problem if you replace the OEM bulbs with LED bulbs,


This shouldn't really be considered a problem as they flicker because the car is checking for a bulb out. If you can code the car for LEDs it shouldn't do this cold start test.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

It's not the bulb out test that makes them flicker. VW uses a pulse width modulated signal to control light brightness. LEDS require a constant voltage to operate. Coding lighting on all 2010+ models is tough at best. Check the VCDS forum for the big warnings on messing with Byte 18 (lighting section).


----------



## Ze_Golf-Strom (Mar 3, 2008)

*Harness*

I want to get the LED tail lights but I am worried about the issues..., I have found based by appearance the prefabricated adapter harness for the OEM LEDs for the Jetta and Golf/GTI are identical. I also noticed that the Toureg has the identical female connection at the back of the fixture leading me to believe that all the OEM LED fixtures use the same connection at the back. I also noticed suppliers advertise the harness kits by model but I think they are the same. Optimistically, I'm hoping for all of us that they are. I will be ordering them and trying it out with the GTI's harness but if anyone else has input on that matter please chime in. Also, the coding is a bit of a crap shoot... I'm going to guess by the other forums that Highline ECM are able to be programmed for the LEDs but exactly what coding might be trial and error. Try the coding of the GTI forums.

Hope this is helpful
And by the way for those wanting the amber turn signal... That requires running wire and more coding. Unless you can tap the mirror signals or front.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't been able to solve the problem yet, please if anyone knows where I can get the adapter or what needs to be done!! I'll really appreciate your help guys!!!!


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

jarkro said:


> I haven't been able to solve the problem yet, please if anyone knows where I can get the adapter or what needs to be done!! I'll really appreciate your help guys!!!!



ecstuning.com has the adapter listed in their GTI section.


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

But my car It's a Tiguan, not GTI... Are The connectors The same?


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

jarkro said:


> But my car It's a Tiguan, not GTI... Are The connectors The same?


Yes, should be.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

cfurman said:


> Yes, should be.



hmm... I'm not sure. Looking at the male part of the adapter on HS Tuning (best picture, not the best price), it does not look correct. Maybe I'm wrong if others are saying the jetta / GTI adapters are the same, but I dunno. The tail lights ED has come with adapters and I already ordered a set. I will post pictures of the harness when I get them if you haven't gotten them by then or maybe you could ask him for just the adapters?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

I ran across this link: http://www.cars-equipment.com/www/en/shop/volkswagen/oem-led-taillights-hella-for-vw/

Supposedly OEM lights by Hella. Anyone try them?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

And here they are installed by someone on the Russian Tiguan site.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

quattro40v said:


> And here they are installed by someone on the Russian Tiguan site.


Look nice! Always love plug and play.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

echomatics said:


> Look nice! Always love plug and play.


I am not so sure that these are "plug n play" as the connectors don't match the stock ones that we have now. Hella usually makes the tail lights for VW, so they are probably selling the OEM version under their name.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

cfurman said:


> I am not so sure that these are "plug n play" as the connectors don't match the stock ones that we have now. Hella usually makes the tail lights for VW, so they are probably selling the OEM version under their name.


Good point. Hopefully its only a matter of time until someone figures it our, or starts selling a possible harness?


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,

My car is a 2013 Tiguan. Bought in July 2013. 

The part numbers for the connectors are:

7N0972704A FLAT CONTACT
7N0972703A FLAT CONTACT

They charge me about 2 Euros per connector and 2 of each are required.

The part numbers for my LED lights are:

5N0945207 LED TAIL LIGHT OUTER LH
5N0945208 LED TAIL LIGHT OUTER RH
5N0945307 LED TAIL LIGHT INNER LH
5N0945308A LED TAIL LIGHT INNER RH

I do see that the LED lights flickers when you start the car, and yes, the blinkers do work. 

Now,... I wonder if anybody can help me with amber LED replacement bulbs for all 4 of my turn signals? What are the bulb types for the front and rear turn signals? Are they W5Ws? Any idea how I can make the reversing lights brighter?

Best regards,

Bram


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi 

I saw The part numbers you posted and are different from mine... Where did you got the adapters!??

My part numbers are:
5ND 945 208 A
5ND 945 207 A
5ND 945 308 A
5ND 945 307 A


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,

I ordered the LED lights from my dealer, and they supplied the connectors on installation.

The PNs I wrote was copied from my invoice. Don't know why the LED Lights PNs are different. 

My Tiguan is RHD. Is yours RHD too? That could explain the difference...

Bram


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

bukusuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> My car is a 2013 Tiguan. Bought in July 2013.
> 
> ...





jarkro said:


> Hi
> 
> I saw The part numbers you posted and are different from mine... Where did you got the adapters!??
> 
> ...


The market where each of your Tiguans was shipped will make a difference in regulations and requirements specific to the market, and therefore will require different parts for local compliance.

Where are each of you from? That will help others wishing to order the right parts get some that will work.


----------



## jarkro (Sep 28, 2009)

I live in Mexico and it seems that The connectors posted will actually work but The original connectors will need to be replaced, The other option Im looking are The adapters for golf MKVI and jetta MKVI that are supposed to fit without having to change original conectors...


----------



## rohan737 (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you noticed any change in your FM radio reception, especially the HD radio after installing these lights. I tried some LED bulbs, other than the flickering with the ignition on, the FM radio would drop out in certain locations that was just crystal clear with the OEM bulbs.


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

Radio is fine. I'm not noticing any difference in reception...

Bram


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

So, I was looking into this problem, and helped resolved it for Jarkro with the folks in this post.

There is an extra piece of plastic trim on the car's connector which prevents it from plugging into the LED Tail light. The solution is to either trim the piece off, or get the correct adapters. Even with the correct adapters, you will need to de-pin the stock headlight connectors and plug in the replacement ones.

Even after trimming the plastic piece off, the connector will stay on securely to the tail light.























If you want to get the correct adapters, I have some coming in from Germany, but I think the only difference is that extra piece of plastic is not molded on.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So, I was looking into this problem, and helped resolved it for Jarkro with the folks in this post.
> 
> There is an extra piece of plastic trim on the car's connector which prevents it from plugging into the LED Tail light. The solution is to either trim the piece off, or get the correct adapters. Even with the correct adapters, you will need to de-pin the stock headlight connectors and plug in the replacement ones.
> 
> ...


This is great news!
So it's almost PnP, is coding needed?? No error, no bulbwarning after this fitment?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

AndySwede said:


> This is great news!
> So it's almost PnP, is coding needed?? No error, no bulbwarning after this fitment?


This! 

Thanks for the update and info.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

echomatics said:


> This!
> 
> Thanks for the update and info.


According to Jarkro, no coding was needed. I have another set going to pengee, and I'm sure he can confirm this in a few days too.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> According to Jarkro, no coding was needed. I have another set going to pengee, and I'm sure he can confirm this in a few days too.


Great.
The support at Cars Equipement (they sell the Hella lights) gave me this answer when I asked him about the instalation;

" Hi,
Yes is it Central eletric module 1K0937087 R, P, AN, AJ - letters can be even different.

6F180A3A90272A04108802C170000D4448052086474D8DB0E4842024A040

Change Byte 18 to Hex '21' which would leave you with this coding:

6F180A3A90272A04108802C170000D4448052186474D8DB0E4842024A040"

http://www.cars-equipment.com/www/en/shop/volkswagen/oem-led-taillights-hella-for-vw/


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

I've recieved more info from Car Equipment today regarding my earlier questions asked. 

__________________________________________________________
Hi,
you must change also plugs like on link below:

https://www.drive2.ru/cars/volkswagen/tiguan/tiguan/voyager/journal/

There are required connectors and you must reconnect them (i can send them together with taillights).
Adapters for it dont have yet and is it a bit different than Golf 6.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

mmmmm..... just waiting on the adapters.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

ouuu nice! can't wait to see them installed!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

AndySwede said:


> I've recieved more info from Car Equipment today regarding my earlier questions asked.
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> Hi,
> ...


Can anyone translate that link? I am curious if you really have to go into all that trouble to install OEM LED license plate lights?


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

pengee said:


> mmmmm..... just waiting on the adapters.


I see that you're from WA, did you order it locally or ordered it from Germany?


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

amdbsblk said:


> I see that you're from WA, did you order it locally or ordered it from Germany?


I ordered them from Ed ([email protected]).


----------



## lala30 (Aug 4, 2010)

https://www.drive2.ru/cars/volkswagen/tiguan/tiguan/voyager/journal/2708028/


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Going to wash the tig in a bit since we got sun today, after which I will take some nicer pictures. For now you get my dirty car.....love the lights! :thumbup:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

pengee said:


> Going to wash the tig in a bit since we got sun today, after which I will take some nicer pictures. For now you get my dirty car.....love the lights! :thumbup:


Very nice! Looks so much better without that useless amber slot.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

lala30 said:


> https://www.drive2.ru/cars/volkswagen/tiguan/tiguan/voyager/journal/2708028/


Thanks for the DIY link.


Your Tiguan looks good pengee :thumbup:


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

energie23 said:


> Thanks for the DIY link.
> 
> 
> Your Tiguan looks good pengee :thumbup:


Thanks! Washed up and took a couple more day time pics for everyone. I love the lights. Just need to try the coding to see if it will activate the independent turn signal.... and get rid of my rusty pea-shooter exhaust.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

pengee said:


> Going to wash the tig in a bit since we got sun today, after which I will take some nicer pictures. For now you get my dirty car.....love the lights! :thumbup:


I love them too. Very nice look. 

Did you modify the connectors on your car's harness to make them fit? Everything work out of the box? (brake lights, parking lights, turn signals)


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

tigatola said:


> I love them too. Very nice look.
> 
> Did you modify the connectors on your car's harness to make them fit? Everything work out of the box? (brake lights, parking lights, turn signals)


Yes, everything works like it did with the stock lights. I trimmed the harness to fit so its 'universal' now. I would like the turn signal bulbs to light up rather than the brake light blinking. The led lights have the turn signal bulb and wiring and looking at the harness on the car side there is an extra wire that is not being used so I'm assuming this is for the turn signal. I'm going to swap positions so that its connected and try changing the coding in VCDS to see if it can be activated.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

pengee said:


> Thanks! Washed up and took a couple more day time pics for everyone. I love the lights. Just need to try the coding to see if it will activate the independent turn signal.... and get rid of my rusty pea-shooter exhaust.


LOVE it! Looks great and OEM. Looks like I have one more thing to add to my list


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

pengee said:


> Yes, everything works like it did with the stock lights. I trimmed the harness to fit so its 'universal' now. I would like the turn signal bulbs to light up rather than the brake light blinking. The led lights have the turn signal bulb and wiring and looking at the harness on the car side there is an extra wire that is not being used so I'm assuming this is for the turn signal. I'm going to swap positions so that its connected and try changing the coding in VCDS to see if it can be activated.


Ok, so if I understand this right... the turn signal is now flashing red because it´s in the LED cluster? If so, then it´s not really PnP for europe. We need to have orange/yellow turnsignal.
But anyway, no coding to get the LEDs com alive? No bulb warning error?


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

AndySwede said:


> Ok, so if I understand this right... the turn signal is now flashing red because it´s in the LED cluster? If so, then it´s not really PnP for europe. We need to have orange/yellow turnsignal.
> But anyway, no coding to get the LEDs com alive? No bulb warning error?


Sorry if that was not clear. It's plug and play in the sense that, after modifying the connector or getting the correct one, it plugs in and works with no errors as your factory lights did. So if you have a NA tig the brake lights will still flash for the turn signal because that is how the car is coded and wired. If you have a European tig the turn signal lamp will work because these lights have the bulb, the wiring and EU tigs are coded and wired for that. It appears that the NA tig has the wiring for the turn signal but the pin needs to be swapped positions in the harness and activated with VCDS. I've not had time to test this though. Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

pengee said:


> Sorry if that was not clear. It's plug and play in the sense that, after modifying the connector or getting the correct one, it plugs in and works with no errors as your factory lights did. So if you have a NA tig the brake lights will still flash for the turn signal because that is how the car is coded and wired. If you have a European tig the turn signal lamp will work because these lights have the bulb, the wiring and EU tigs are coded and wired for that. It appears that the NA tig has the wiring for the turn signal but the pin needs to be swapped positions in the harness and activated with VCDS. I've not had time to test this though. Hope that makes more sense.


Were you able to verify that they do not flicker under any circumstances? Obviously, would require someone to drive behind the car and let you know.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Were you able to verify that they do not flicker under any circumstances? Obviously, would require someone to drive behind the car and let you know.


I stood behind the car while it was both off and on and with the lights on, in the parking position, with the turn signals going and the brakes applied. They did not flicker at all during any of this. Below is a video I took. Sorry, the camera sucks and would not focus well but it seems to be showing what I'm seeing. The order was lights only, lights + emergency signal, brakes only, lights + brakes and finally lights + brakes + emergency. Again, I've done this with the car running and off, but not while in motion. Though I don't believe it should be different. This is on my NA tig, so no working independent turn signal, yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

pengee said:


> Sorry if that was not clear. It's plug and play in the sense that, after modifying the connector or getting the correct one, it plugs in and works with no errors as your factory lights did. So if you have a NA tig the brake lights will still flash for the turn signal because that is how the car is coded and wired. If you have a European tig the turn signal lamp will work because these lights have the bulb, the wiring and EU tigs are coded and wired for that. It appears that the NA tig has the wiring for the turn signal but the pin needs to be swapped positions in the harness and activated with VCDS. I've not had time to test this though. Hope that makes more sense.


Yes it does :thumbup:
As for the connectors, witch can be "modified" or changed it´s really PnP for us in Europe. This is really a awesome upgrade for the old Tig!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

pengee said:


> I stood behind the car while it was both off and on and with the lights on, in the parking position, with the turn signals going and the brakes applied. They did not flicker at all during any of this. Below is a video I took. Sorry, the camera sucks and would not focus well but it seems to be showing what I'm seeing. The order was lights only, lights + emergency signal, brakes only, lights + brakes and finally lights + brakes + emergency. Again, I've done this with the car running and off, but not while in motion. Though I don't believe it should be different. This is on my NA tig, so no working independent turn signal, yet. Hope this helps.



Right on! Thanks.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

pengee said:


> Yes, everything works like it did with the stock lights. I trimmed the harness to fit so its 'universal' now. I would like the turn signal bulbs to light up rather than the brake light blinking. The led lights have the turn signal bulb and wiring and looking at the harness on the car side there is an extra wire that is not being used so I'm assuming this is for the turn signal. I'm going to swap positions so that its connected and try changing the coding in VCDS to see if it can be activated.


Any update on the amber turn signal? And is there a way to add a euro fog light also?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

According to the link lala30 posted the amber turn signal and euro fog light are wired factory in Russia.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Digipix said:


> Any update on the amber turn signal? And is there a way to add a euro fog light also?


I never got it working via coding. Tried all of the Tiguan options and some others as well as 21 which was mentioned earlier even though my CEM number was not at all similar. Setting it back to the VCDS recommendation for NA Tiguans (51) has my tail lights still not working correctly . I would be curious to see what the harness for an EU tiguan looks like and if only a pin swap might have been needed.

::edit:: setting it to AD made everything work like it was originally but getting bulb out errors for the brake lights.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you have a euro switch? If so do you have a euro fog light?


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Digipix said:


> Do you have a euro switch? If so do you have a euro fog light?


Yes, I have a euro switch. The parking lights worked for me without needed to run a trigger wire like I had to with my GTI. The reverse fog light will not work on a NA car as its not wired for that.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Can anyone translate that link? I am curious if you really have to go into all that trouble to install OEM LED license plate lights?


I did the LED plate lights on mine. You need to make adapters and take the hatch apart.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> I did the LED plate lights on mine. You need to make adapters and take the hatch apart.


New to Tiguans but wanted to make sure I'm reading this right.

You mean to say I to remove the rear hatch just to be able to install LED license plate lights..?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> New to Tiguans but wanted to make sure I'm reading this right.
> 
> You mean to say I to remove the rear hatch just to be able to install LED license plate lights..?


you dont remove it haha. you just take all the inside trim off.....apart.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> you dont remove it haha. you just take all the inside trim off.....apart.


Oh I c.

JohnnyR32, I've followed your set up from your GTI, GTI-R, and Tiguan. I must say those are the best setup I've seen and was wondering what you drive now since you got rid of your Tiguan.? or do you still have it.? I'm planing on trading in my 2010 GTI Autobahn for a 2014 Tiguan-R would you have any input as too what to expect? I mean the obvious deference I see is the MPG (20-26 for Tiguan). Did you like the switch from your GTI-R to Tiguan.?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

slicccknut said:


> New to Tiguans but wanted to make sure I'm reading this right.
> 
> You mean to say I to remove the rear hatch just to be able to install LED license plate lights..?


For OEM plate lights, you apparently do. You can buy just bulbs and swap those, this is what I did. I would like to do the OEM ones though because they do look the best IMO, not too bright. If anyone could post the DIY and parts needed for the OEM swap that would be killer. I won't hold my breath though, lol. :laugh:


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Would I be able to use my led License plate from my gti to Tiguan.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> Oh I c.
> 
> JohnnyR32, I've followed your set up from your GTI, GTI-R, and Tiguan. I must say those are the best setup I've seen and was wondering what you drive now since you got rid of your Tiguan.? or do you still have it.? I'm planing on trading in my 2010 GTI Autobahn for a 2014 Tiguan-R would you have any input as too what to expect? I mean the obvious deference I see is the MPG (20-26 for Tiguan). Did you like the switch from your GTI-R to Tiguan.?


Thanks man. I still have it. I also got another Golf R. And I have an R32 and 337.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> For OEM plate lights, you apparently do. You can buy just bulbs and swap those, this is what I did. I would like to do the OEM ones though because they do look the best IMO, not too bright. If anyone could post the DIY and parts needed for the OEM swap that would be killer. I won't hold my breath though, lol. :laugh:


I have them. They're awesome.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> Would I be able to use my led License plate from my gti to Tiguan.?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks man. I still have it. I also got another Golf R. And I have an R32 and 337.


Nice! What bulb is use for the license plate.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> Nice! What bulb is use for the license plate.?


I went with the OEM LED's. Same lights as the Jetta but you need to make adapters and get a new trim piece.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> I went with the OEM LED's. Same lights as the Jetta but you need to make adapters and get a new trim piece.


Sounds difficult. is it.?


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

I purchased the OEM LED tail lights from cars-equipment.com and it's from Hella (Made in Slovakia). My Tiguan is RoW (Rest of World, European) but I still can't manage to get my reverse fog light to work. The turning signals are using the proper bulbs... Can someone enlighten me to get my reverse fog light to work?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> I purchased the OEM LED tail lights from cars-equipment.com and it's from Hella (Made in Slovakia). My Tiguan is RoW (Rest of World, European) but I still can't manage to get my reverse fog light to work. The turning signals are using the proper bulbs... Can someone enlighten me to get my reverse fog light to work?


Do you have a rear fog factory? I also have the led tail lights but I don't think they have a fog light.
I found this DIY 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984269-Diy-rear-fog-light&p=85404293#post85404293


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do have a rear fog from factory. I didn't check if the new LED tail lights came with the rear fog bulb. Might have to swap out from my old tail light. I believe the only cars that don't have are USDM.



Digipix said:


> Do you have a rear fog factory? I also have the led tail lights but I don't think they have a fog light.
> I found this DIY
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984269-Diy-rear-fog-light&p=85404293#post85404293


----------



## dodge34 (May 15, 2014)

Hello from Germany, I installed the new LED lights on my early 2013 (feb.) tiguan. They are working but it seems they are a little bit to bright.

Maybe I have to change any coding via VCDS? Do you know which coding I need to change?

Also I noticed that there is some kind of bulb check at the beginning that lets the LEDs flicker - how could I disable this check?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rohan737 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have installed two different types of LED bulbs (not taillights) and have had the same problem with the flickering of the taillights with the ignition on. Also, I happened to notice that my HD radio would cut out a lot with the LED bulbs installed. Needless to say, the original bulbs are back in, I don't thing there is a cure for the flickering through Vag Com. Also, cars like the VW CC don't seem to have this problem with the factory installed LED taillights.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

dodge34 said:


> Hello from Germany, I installed the new LED lights on my early 2013 (feb.) tiguan. They are working but it seems they are a little bit to bright.
> 
> Maybe I have to change any coding via VCDS? Do you know which coding I need to change?
> 
> ...


Does your rear fog light work? No coding for the LED taillights and no bulbwarning? I´m planning of getting these. Are they från Car Equipement?
When tails are bulbs it´s possible to dim the rears with VCDS. I doubt it´s possible to do with LEDs. The flicker as far as I know is a result of the bulb check procedure fråm BCM.


----------



## Wynnston (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the look of these and the whole being "OEM" attracts me but...

I'm going to sound super skeptical here, I'm not entirely convinced these are OEM. The part number doesn't seem right and the sticker differs from the VW standard part stickers.

I've also checked both German and Russian Volkswagen and they aren't listed equipment. Can anyone point me to some VW provided literature/links that suggest that these are real and not just the Winpower Chinese lights rebadged and given a fake part number?


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Wynnston said:


> I like the look of these and the whole being "OEM" attracts me but...
> 
> I'm going to sound super skeptical here, I'm not entirely convinced these are OEM. The part number doesn't seem right and the sticker differs from the VW standard part stickers.
> 
> I've also checked both German and Russian Volkswagen and they aren't listed equipment. Can anyone point me to some VW provided literature/links that suggest that these are real and not just the Winpower Chinese lights rebadged and given a fake part number?


The lights are OEM, they are made for the domestically made Tiguans in China. They dont make replicas there, just because LED tail lights are OEM there, and the main market for them is in China. There is no market for replicas, as everyone there already has these lights.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

*ROW LED taillights - almost plug and play*

Today I had the LED tail lights installed in my 2012 VW Tiguan TDI RHD. These tail lights are for OEM for Chinese version of VW Tiguan and my experience is they are equally applicable to ROW Tiguan. There are no error codes on dash board and left/right indicators light up where they need to be as oppose to left/right brake light. 

I'd say this is a 95% plug and play upgrade and definitely the easiest I've done so far on my 2012 Tiguan. However I have removed tail lights and replaced light bulbs for about 3 times due to aftermarket LED light bulbs, so gaining access and removal are pretty easy to me. 

The 5% of minimal DYI required was using a soldiering iron to smooth out (remove) a tiny plastic slip slot on the *MALE CONNECTORS* coming out from the vehicle. The plastic slot blocks old connectors (Tiguan) connecting to new LED tail lights. You don't need to do anything on the new replacement LED tail lights and they are female connectors there. 

I've used soldiering iron because I didn't have a knife strong enough to cut through the whole piece. 

Once you are done just plug them to the new tail lights and there you go.

Connector before









Connector after









Sorry for the poor images there, it was night and in my garage, lighting wasn't optimal.

All on with hazard light









Left indicator on


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

pandaedward said:


> Today I had the LED tail lights installed in my 2012 VW Tiguan TDI RHD. These tail lights are for OEM for Chinese version of VW Tiguan and my experience is they are equally applicable to ROW Tiguan. There are no error codes on dash board and left/right indicators light up where they need to be as oppose to left/right brake light.
> 
> I'd say this is a 95% plug and play upgrade and definitely the easiest I've done so far on my 2012 Tiguan. However I have removed tail lights and replaced light bulbs for about 3 times due to aftermarket LED light bulbs, so gaining access and removal are pretty easy to me.
> 
> ...


I am jealous of the amber turn signals. I purchased this same set new from a member here for our 2014. He did include the 4 plugs so the connectors don't need th be cut. The LED tails do have the Amber signals in the housing, but the NAR cars have a single wire that controls the brake light, turn signal and parking lights by varying the voltage. There is a total of three wires at each outer tail/brake assembly. The other one is for the outer parking light bulb on the incandescent OEM housings. The OEM LEDs only use the multi voltage wire and ground. I would LOVE to figure out how to code out the turn signal on that muti-voltage single wire and then hard wire the turn signals.


I have not found coding that allows the inner lights on the tail gait to act as brake lights in addition to parking lights similar to the Audi's. 

I'm willing to experiment if there are any ideas


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

This is great info...but i too am holding out for a yellow LED turn signal solution before jumping on this
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

July 19th Update

Still have tail lights for sale.

I believe VW uses a very similar set up on the rear tail lights as they do on the new Golf 7, a number of vendors have a wire harness adapter which when used along with coding will give you the same setup. Eg, amber turn signals, working fog light, and inner tail lights that function as the Euro lights.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I did not mention you by name in my last post - messed that up. Great product and thank you for the great service. I'm still working on that rear fog and amber turn signal. So very cool that the housings include the LED left rear fog and the Amber assemblies as delivered. Coding is the big issue to get those options. 

As a direct replacement for the NAR tail/brake/turn signal configuration that came with the incandescent factory lamps, there was no coding needed with the set you provided, nice.




[email protected] said:


> July 19th Update
> 
> Still have tail lights for sale.
> 
> I believe VW uses a very similar set up on the rear tail lights as they do on the new Golf 7, a number of vendors have a wire harness adapter which when used along with coding will give you the same setup. Eg, amber turn signals, working fog light, and inner tail lights that function as the Euro lights.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> July 19th Update
> 
> Still have tail lights for sale.
> 
> I believe VW uses a very similar set up on the rear tail lights as they do on the new Golf 7, a number of vendors have a wire harness adapter which when used along with coding will give you the same setup. Eg, amber turn signals, working fog light, and inner tail lights that function as the Euro lights.


Hyperlink goes to a bulb on Amazon.com


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

has anyone figured out the amber turn signals or rear fog options yet? 

I would love to enable them once i install my led tails on :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

JPeezy said:


> has anyone figured out the amber turn signals or rear fog options yet?
> 
> I would love to enable them once i install my led tails on :thumbup:


I believe the wiring changes would be similar to what is required on the Golf 7 tail lights. Here, they do not have amber turn signals.

The European model incorporates amber LED turn signals in both the outer and inner lights. To get it to work, means re-wiring the tail lights, or using an adapter, as well as running a wire from the outer light to the inner tail light to get the turn signal light hooked up. In addition some coding needs to be done to get it all to work.

Its something do able, but someone just needs to sit down and figure it out. The Golf 7 forum has some info on how this its done on that car.

In the mean time, we have the lights for sale, these again are the European version of the lights, not the Chinese market ones.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Once i receive them i will post pics of the european marked led tails for everyone to see :thumbup:


----------



## Joe GC (May 27, 2014)

*Is cars-equipment a trust supplier*



cmark8 said:


> I purchased the OEM LED tail lights from cars-equipment.com and it's from Hella (Made in Slovakia). My Tiguan is RoW (Rest of World, European) but I still can't manage to get my reverse fog light to work. The turning signals are using the proper bulbs... Can someone enlighten me to get my reverse fog light to work?



Hi, I saw you bought your led units form cars-equipment, I want to ask you how was your experience with them, as far as I could see they just revive payment in a different systems form the ones I know in America: PayPal.... I really want to buy the LED units but I just want to know if they are real and will not be a bad experience :laugh:
Thanks


----------



## denniscllim (Dec 4, 2015)

dodge34 said:


> Hello from Germany, I installed the new LED lights on my early 2013 (feb.) tiguan. They are working but it seems they are a little bit to bright.
> 
> Maybe I have to change any coding via VCDS? Do you know which coding I need to change?
> 
> ...


Hi, has anybody found the solution to get rid of the LEDs flicker when startup engine / ignition on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

denniscllim said:


> Hi, has anybody found the solution to get rid of the LEDs flicker when startup engine / ignition on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That is a diagnostic that the car does to test the LEDs to make sure that they are working properly.


----------



## rtjc (Jul 29, 2014)

denniscllim said:


> Hi, has anybody found the solution to get rid of the LEDs flicker when startup engine / ignition on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to disable cold diagnostic and warm diagnostic for Leds, the flicker will stop

The only way I know is with VW tool (Vas-PC or ODIS), changing directly fields on EEPROM. With VagCom isn't possible. 

You have also another tool called VCP that can do this. I also have this one, I did a print with tail lights, in this case only appears diagnostic but you have cold and warm.









Also, when you change to leds, output will be to bright. I could see this when installed on my 2009 Tiguan, only "inner" lights with LED









You can do the same thing, you put one old halogen light and you see that it's less bright comparing to leds. After changing the values on EEPROM brightness should be the same.

Using this light options I activated full brake light on my 2009 Tiguan




you can do what you want with the lights, including remove blinker option from stop lights

When I studied the connection, I noticed that NA Tiguan doesn't have cable for indicators, you would need to install it also.

With this EEPROM thing you can do other stuff or just destroy your module  , for example, change comfort time to 0.8s and include mirror fold with key






Leave another example, this one is more pratical because I change it during the movie, Golf mk6 with 3 brake lights and few seconds later with 5


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

Any wiring updates? Really looking into getting the LED tail lights, but can't justify it without the integrated rear fog and rest of the world lighting.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## panaissas (Feb 23, 2016)

*hello i bought them yesterday from them.same day dispatched*



Joe GC said:


> Hi, I saw you bought your led units form cars-equipment, I want to ask you how was your experience with them, as far as I could see they just revive payment in a different systems form the ones I know in America: PayPal.... I really want to buy the LED units but I just want to know if they are real and will not be a bad experience :laugh:
> Thanks


hello i bought them yesterday from them.same day dispatched.already with a tracking number.i will know in a few days if they are real


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

can anyone get me the wiring schematics for the tail lights? i do not have access to all data


----------



## The_Big_Deek (Mar 19, 2016)

hey Edward from BEC, your Tiguan LED light price is $549.00. is that in Canadian Dollars or US dollars? Your checkout page still shows $549 Canadian dollars and it doesnt convert to $422 US dollars. how much will you charge me in US Dollars? Im in the USA. also do you have any promo codes? thanks


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Guys, I am having a real nightmare trying to get the correct light for my UK RHD Tiguan. 

I bought a set which works fine but the RHS inner light doesn't have the foglight and only has 2 pins on the connector block. My car has 3 wires on the plug so I assume that the light unit needs 3 pins to allow the foglight to function.

For those people who have installed these LED lights on a RHD car could you please send me a picture showing the connector on the light unit, the part number on the light and also the car plug please? 

My guesses are that the light should have 3 pins and the car plug should have 3 wires going into it. My old Halogen light had 3 pins on the connector.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Black Friday Sale*

We currently have one set of LED Tail lights in stock and ready to ship. They were not packaged well in shipping so has some minor scratches. These can be cleaned up with some plastic polish. This set is made in Europe.

Only $350 shipped.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## trueblu8 (Nov 24, 2017)

*amber turn signal...*

Just ordered these led tail lights off ali express. Can't wait for them to get here. Has anybody gotten the amber turn signal to work yet?


----------



## trueblu8 (Nov 24, 2017)

rtjc said:


> denniscllim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, has anybody found the solution to get rid of the LEDs flicker when startup engine / ignition on?
> ...


Where can we get these programs, vpc, and odis? And where is the connection in the car that we need to plug into? And do we need a special connector or something? 

I just ordered these lights and I want full break lights too. I know the amber turn signal won't work though without running a wire.

Check this out guys. Would be cool if it actually works. 

https://www.etrailer.com/question-6618.html


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but its the most accurate one that I could find. I have the 2013 Tiguan S and have been looking into LED tail lights.

I've already done LED's on my 2006 Jetta. I have the do the Vag-Com modifications to disable cold test and activate amber turn signals. I did have to move one of the wires in the connector as well.

Can anyone confirm that this is also what I will be required to do for the Tig? I've seen the earlier post about the tools used to turn off cold test.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

cirus02 said:


> I know this thread is old, but its the most accurate one that I could find. I have the 2013 Tiguan S and have been looking into LED tail lights.
> 
> I've already done LED's on my 2006 Jetta. I have the do the Vag-Com modifications to disable cold test and activate amber turn signals. I did have to move one of the wires in the connector as well.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this is also what I will be required to do for the Tig? I've seen the earlier post about the tools used to turn off cold test.


Its a bit complicated to get the amber turn signals to work on the Tiguan, the wiring is not physically there for the amber turn signals, so some re-wiring is needed and coding. We tried, but could not get it to work.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

The amber on my led Jetta works from frequency not a separate wire. ECS Tuning purchase of course, but they were dual color led. You had to go into the hex code and change to get the amber to work. Otherwise just using an adapter plug would make the turns work red. 

Just curious if the Tig was the same way. But since you’ve tried, I guess I’ll have to looking into something else. It’s weird, the taillights have an amber strip but it’s not wired. 

All tho I haven’t pulled the cover off yet to look at the back of my lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pudzot (Nov 12, 2019)

*Tiguan conversion rear light to led*

Hi,
could you write to me how you connected the cables to the new led lamps from tiguan 2009? I also want to do that. best regards


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

There was a fella that had done an excellent step by step, showing the special tools & closeups but it seems to have disappeared, I will have another go at the search.


----------

